# CASE Mini Sneaker



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I received a motorcycle as partial payment for a job I did earlier this year and I think I may be able to trade it for a CASE mini sneaker in good condition. I don't know the guy I'll have to go look at it. A couple of times this year I could have used a trencher, which I assume is what this thing does. I've never really heard or seen one of these things besides on the internet. Are they good to have around for things like residential utilities?

Thanks,


----------

